# Tilers in Porto area



## AdrianLesher (Mar 21, 2018)

I am soon going to complete the purchase of a house in Avintes, a town across the river from Porto. The exterior of the house is a bit drab for my taste, and I would like to redo the facade with azulejos. Does anyone have any recommendations for tilers in the Porto/Vila Nova de Gaia area? Since I am still working in the US, and will now only be staying in the home for vacation periods of a month or less, I am hoping to find someone who can work quickly so I can keep an eye on the quality of the job. 

Thanks.

Eu vou em breve completar a compra de uma casa em Avintes, uma cidade do outro lado do rio do Porto. O exterior da casa é um pouco monótono para o meu gosto, e gostaria de refazer a fachada com azulejos. Alguém tem alguma recomendação para os ladrilhadores na área do Porto / Vila Nova de Gaia? Como ainda estou trabalhando nos EUA e agora só vou ficar em casa por períodos de férias de um mês ou menos, espero encontrar alguém que possa trabalhar rapidamente para que eu possa ficar de olho na qualidade do trabalho.

Obrigado.


----------

